# Katze vertreiben?



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
irgend eine Katze gräbt zwischen meinen Steinen beim Teich ein Loch.
Nachdem ich den Schaden behebt habe, geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los?
Immer an der gleichen Stelle!
Mas macht man da?

:robinhood: 
Rasierk****** sähen?  :twisted: 
Oder gibt es bessere Dinge die ich tun kann?
Katzen-Stopp ist für die Katz! geht nedd! Wirkungslos!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rolando, 

wie wäre es mit einem "Rheierschreck".............verspritzt Wasser und macht geräusche.  

Hilft bestimmt auch bei deinem Katzenproblem..............die bekanntlich Wasser nicht mögen  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Gibt es auch Marderschreck für draussen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

ich sag nur "Weidezaungerät", Luftgewehr, Zwille.......

(ich hoffe nur, dass ich jetzt nicht gelyncht werde)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Ich hätte noch eine alte Waschbärenfalle, dann ist aber die Katze hin!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

tja..... die arme Katze...... :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

wie wärs wenn du die katze mal fängst(wenn sie sich fangen lässst) und in den teich wirfst! (vorsichtig..so dass sie halt n weilchen schwimmen muss bis sie rauskommt)
ich schätze mal dann meidet sie den teich!;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stu,
das könnte böse Kratzer geben


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rolando, 

haste da vielleicht mal nen toten Fisch verbuddelt?

Vielleicht klappts ja mit der Knoblauch- oder der Rhizinus-Methode.

_*Knoblauch-Methode: *_
5-6 Zehen Knoblauch (aufgeschnitten) auf ca. 1 l Wasser und ca. 1-2Tage stehen lassen. Dann an der betroffenen Stelle ausgiessen. Wirkt allerdings nur bis zum nächsten Regen

_*Rhizinus-Methode:*_
einfach ne Schüssel mit Rhizinus-Öl dahinstellen. Die Katze und ihr Besitzer freuen sich bestimmt    :flamingdev: 

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

@ georg: tut es! weiß ich von meinem kater:mrgreen:


ps: es gibt kein morgen für die menschheit!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Erwin schrieb:
			
		

> _*Rhizinus-Methode:*_
> einfach ne Schüssel mit Rhizinus-Öl dahinstellen. Die Katze und ihr Besitzer freuen sich bestimmt    :flamingdev:



Hey klingt gut! Muss ich das Öl mit Wasser vermengen? Trinkt das die Katzz auch wirklich?  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Rolando, 

kannste machen, und vielleicht noch ein wenig Dosenfisch dazu, oder das ganze in Katzenfutter unterrühren  

  boahh, ich glaub, bei soviel fiesheit krich ich hier bald die Leute vom Tierschutz aufe Pelle   

Gruss
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

kk


----------

